# Wasatch West Unit Deer



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm looking for some help I bought a left over Muzzle Loader Tag for the Wasatch West unit, so just wandering if any one would send me a PM if they could point me in the right direction for Deer. Thanks


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Go over to Teat Mountain. You'll find them over there. It's at the southern end of your unit.
Good Luck


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

*Wasatch West*

K thanks is that down by Spanish for canyon


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Calling all ducks said:


> K thanks is that down by Spanish for canyon


It's Southeast of there. Close to Jocks canyon. You go in on the 6,then take Sheep Creek rd. To Teat Mountain Rd.


----------

